

Show HN: Simple group contact sharing - Kleptine
http://numblee.com/

======
Kleptine
Made this app while I was learning AngularJS. It's quite useful for getting
the contact information of everyone in a group (instead of having to pass
around phones and risk missing numbers, etc).

Figured I would throw it out here instead of it sitting around on my hard
drive! Comments and feedback welcome!

